# Christmas Bubble Lights BEWARE



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I bought 2 sets from Walmart last year....just like the old style.
I had then on for about 2 hours and when I went to turn off my x-mas tree for the night I noticed that the bubble lights had melted!!!!
Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Melted?!? What type of bulbs? Are these the mini bulbs, LED, C7, C9?
Hopefully this is just an isolated case...that could lead to a Christmas disaster if gone unnoticed.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

its this type....sorry but my camera isnt working so I borrowed a pic from the internet









I thought of the same thing and plan to make some phone calls about this!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Lucky you checked it ..what brand are they?


----------

